# VA Beach, VA to Philly Route



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello,

I'm planning on cycling from my home in Virginia Beach, VA (near Norfolk) to pay a surprise visit to my parents in the Philadelphia area (Harleysville, specifically).

I'm planning on going more or less parallel to Rt. 13, up thru eastern Virginia, then Maryland, then Delaware, finally into PA.

Has anyone done this route- or even parts of it? If not, then are there any books which are particularly good at route planning?

By car, it's 303 miles; I'm guessing that w/ detours, etc., my route will be 400+ miles.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Delaware has Bike Route 1 which goes all the way from the north part of the state to Rehobeth Beach. You really shouldn't have any problems finding back roads. Contact the Delaware State Roads to get a map of Bike Route 1. It shows other country roads too. Where are you going in Pa? The Eastern Shore is real nice to travel when you get on the back roads. You shouldn't have a problem finding country roads running north and south along 13.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Big Rider,

Thanks for the info.

#1) Where in PA am I going?
-Harleysville, PA 19438
It's on routes 63 & 113, just west of the PA Turnpike (I-476), and north of Philadelphia/Norristown.

#2) Is Delaware's Bike Route 1 a route full of tourists puttering along at 10mph? :mad2: 

I'm not necessarily looking for scenery, just something to get me up to visit my family within 5 days- maybe less, given that there's probably no hills in Delaware- am I right? I currently do 150-350 miles/week commuting & recreationally.

#3) Given that it's so close to the shore, is there usually a really strong wind?


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

http://www.deldot.gov/information/c...ervices/bike/bike_in_delaware/maps/maps.shtml

PDF bike maps. As I recall, the link to the New Castle County one only shows Newark for some dumb reason.

Route 9 north from Dover is nice, albeit narrow, but much less traffic than 13/1. It's definitely the safest way to cross the C&D Canal, although you still need to be very careful. 9 gets a little sketchy once you get to New Castle and Wilmington, more traffic and some interesting people. Still rideable though- it's part of my commute route.

I'm sorry that I can't provide more info. Personally, I disagree with some of the roads that make up DE Bike Route 1- they picked some very narrow, heavily-traveled roads in the northern part of the state. Let me stare at the NCC map tonight and see if I can come up with a decent route once you leave Wilmington...no promises though.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Becky said:


> http://www.deldot.gov/information/c...ervices/bike/bike_in_delaware/maps/maps.shtml
> 
> PDF bike maps. As I recall, the link to the New Castle County one only shows Newark for some dumb reason.
> 
> ...



I have never done Rt. 1 north of the C and D Canal but will second Route 9 (at least the part from Dover to Rt. 40) as a great ride. Very scenic along the marshes.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

Once you get to Philadelphia, you can take the Schuylkill River Trail up to Valley Forge Park and then take the Perkiomen Trail west. That will get you pretty close to Harleysville.

Schuylkill River Trail Site: http://www.schuylkillriver.org/Detail.aspx?id=548

Perkiomen Trail Site: http://www.montcopa.org/parks/perkiomentrail/Perkiomen.htm

You might find some useful information here as well:

http://home.comcast.net/~miketordoff/

That includes bike maps for Delaware, NJ, and Philadelphia.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

How are you going to get over the Bay Bridge tunnel?

The further south you are on the shore, the more you will need to be on 13....this could be tough. Once you get into northern Virginia, the Eastern Shore starts to widen. If you work your way up the western side (or Bay side) of the shore from Salisbury...you are probably riding on Rt 50.....at least thru north of Cambridge...although there are many back road ways to get from Salisbury to Easton. 

From there, you can go back roads from Easton up to Rt 213 North......which you can take all the way to Wilmington. 

From Wilmington, you have several alternatives that either go thru Philly, which I wouldn't recommend or around the southern and Western suburbs.

I live in Easton, MD. If you are coming this way, let me know (PM me)...worst case I'll keep you company for part of the ride.

Problem with going up the Eastern (or Ocean) side of the shore is all the Beach traffic....you'll have it all the way up past Dover.

If you want some help with more specific routes on the Bay sside...let me know.

Len


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

bigrider said:


> . You shouldn't have a problem finding country roads running north and south along 13.


Last week I rode with a group across the Eastern Shore of Maryland and Delaware from the Chesapeake Bay Bridge to Fenwick Island, Delaware (we actually started in Baltimore and rode to the Bay Bridge, then were driven across the Bridge). Although most of the route went from west to east, we had some north to south segments. For example, we took Route 313 between Denton and Federalsburg, which was a nice road -- some traffic, but not too much. I have driven on Route 13 in Virginia and it really is heavily traveled. If you look at the map, I think that you can find roads like the segment of Route 313 that I took that will take you from south to north.

I noticed that there was a post looking for routes from the New Jersey shore to Philadelphia. One idea: you could ride to Lewes, Delaware, take the Cape May-Lewes Ferry to Cape May and then ride from the New Jersey shore to Philadelphia.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks to all, lots of good info. 

I can just see the smile  on my mom's face when I show up totally unannounced at her workplace & ask her to go get something to eat. She probably won't even mind the smell of the road! :aureola: 

Mark- Going into New Jersey would be a major detour. Probably a scenic one, and certainly preferable to going thru N. Philly to hear some thug & his pit bull terrier tell me “that’s my bike!”. But my family is in the suburbs WEST of Philly, and time is of the essence; this is in the 3 weeks between college semesters.

Becky- Your post has EXACTLY the kind of info I'm looking for. Books/maps are great, but they can't give one first-hand, up-to-date observations like yours.

Big Rider- Is there a lot more wind closer to the shore?

Khill- thanks for the links, the maps will really help in budgetting distances, not having to ride around asking for directions, etc.

Len- If 13 seems REALLY bad, then I can always have my roommie drop me off part of the way into the ride. I plan on doing some part-way trial rides in training up to this. I will certainly take you up on your offer to partner.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Another thought....
Leaving Wilmington, heading north on 52 is probably your best bet. It's city riding until you get NW of Wilmington, and then it becomes a very nice road with very wide shoulders. It will take you somewhat west of Harlysville though. Keep in mind that, once you enter PA, 52 becomes a narrow road with quite a bit of traffic on it- folks looking to avoid the 202 debacle.
Good luck with your trip- please post your route and maybe some pictures!


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Its been a while.*

There used to be something called the East Coast Bicycle Trail. I grew up in Delaware County and would ride to DC (this was in the late 70s). With the help of Google Maps I can re-trace my steps. 

I know things have changed quite a bit since then, but the general route to get around Wilmington/Marcus Hook/Chester was to ride north on 72 out of Del City right on Porter Road and Salem Church to Harmony Road. Cross the Kirkwood Hwy and start working your way to Hockessin and into Yorklyn. Creek road to Hillendale will take you into Chadds Ford.

Take Creek Road (I know it was sketchy in the 70s so I can't imagine what it is like now) to Brinton's Bridge Road to Dilworthtown to Westtown to Glen Mills. Work your way toward Gradyville Road and Ridley Creek State Park. 

This is where I would turn south to go back home. 

Perhaps some folks have a route from the State Park to the Schuylkill trail. 

Good luck


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Just had another thought*

If it is that much of a hassle going through/around Philly, you can ride to Newark and take your bike on the SEPTA R2.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Becky,

I actually grew up near the North Coventry Mall in Pottstown (422/100), so diverting west of Harleysville isn’t a totally bad thing. 

St. Peter’s Village (near 23, west of 100) is really sweet & would make a good destination for a century ride. It's kind of a "quaint, country village" near a park- or at least as of 1995 when I last lived in PA, it was. For all that I know, perhaps it’s become a tourist trap since then with neon lights, Trump casinos, etc.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

PDex,

Thanx for the directions w/ road names, that’s just what the doctor ordered.

I’d like to avoid taking mass transit. But if something, bike-wise or me-wise, starts flaring up, it’s nice to know that the option is there. Hopefully, I’ll have trained enough & had my ride checked over BEFORE that happens. Still though, in case something goes bad, I’d rather be a wimpy rider who takes 1 or 2 days off than a “macho” rider who has to take 1-2 months off the saddle.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

lx93 said:


> Thanks to all, lots of good info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minor Threat (Jun 20, 2007)

khill said:


> Once you get to Philadelphia, you can take the Schuylkill River Trail up to Valley Forge Park and then take the Perkiomen Trail west. That will get you pretty close to Harleysville.
> 
> Schuylkill River Trail Site: http://www.schuylkillriver.org/Detail.aspx?id=548
> 
> Perkiomen Trail Site: http://www.montcopa.org/parks/perkiomentrail/Perkiomen.htm



DEFINITELY take the Schuylkill trail. So pretty, and very smooth. Plus, you can stop in Manayunk, grab a bite, there are a few bike shops right off the path. The only time I've flatted and would have been stranded, someone came out of no where and gave me a tube and pumped me up. Very awesome.

DEFINITELY don't listen to this guy below:


Len J said:


> From Wilmington, you have several alternatives that either go thru Philly, which I wouldn't recommend



Ride safely!


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

> DEFINITELY don't listen to this guy below


I wouldn't say riding through Philadelphia is your best option - I was just saying that you could do it and ride MUTs up to (almost) Harleysville. 

For example, iIf the OP decided to head into Pennsylvania west of the city, they would have some excellent riding options that way as well. Heading north from Wilmington, you could hop on route 100 and ride it into West Chester. Then take some back roads over to Valley Forge Park and get on the the Perkiomen Trail. Really scenic stuff and lots of cyclists in the area. I think that was LenJ's point as well.

Anyway, Ix93, if you pass through Chester County and need some route advice or whatever, let me know.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

bigrider said:


> lx93 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to all, lots of good info.
> ...


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*How about an update?*

How is the plan going?:


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

PDex said:


> How is the plan going?:


PDex,

Thanks for the interest and feedback from all.
<br>
The plan has had a mild setback, and might not happen this year. I had 2 accidents in July :cryin: which brought training mileage from 527 miles in June, averaging an "A" pace, to 152 miles in July. I get discouraged even thinking about that part!
<br>
Then again, w/ school cranking back up again in only 17 days, a car to sell, a courseload which includes the "weed-out" course for Nursing (Anatomy & Physiology) + 13 other credits, the sky-high prices of DE hotels during tourist season, it might not be a bad thing to postpone it til next Summer.
<br>
But to let down everyone who's given me great advice, I don't feel great about that. Plus, Levi did the TdF's 4th best Time Trial at my age (38), so... I'm going to see how long it takes to sell the car, how my training rides are progressing, and go from there.

Regardless of how it turns out, though, thanks to all once again for some great input.

Spinningly yours,
Matt


----------



## SaddleBags (Aug 16, 2005)

lx93 said:


> PDex,
> 
> Thanks for the interest and feedback from all.
> <br>
> ...


Ha - I'm assuming you're going to ODU. That class "weeded" me out of Sports Med 20 years ago - just by having it a 8am (20yo and 8am classes do not mix). Ended up taking my alternate route of computer science. 
Sorry to hear of your setbacks.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

SaddleBags said:


> Ha - I'm assuming you're going to ODU.


Actually, I'm going to TCC. I feel out of place considering the age of many of my classmates, but console myself knowing that #3 in the TdF this year (Levi) is my age (38). 

The eventual plan is to transfer in May '08 to either 
1) George Mason University in the low traffic, low crime D.C. suburbs, specifically Fairfax, 
2) ODU here in Tidewater or even 
3) UVA in Charlottesville 

to complete a B.S. in Nursing. 

Given how often I wind up w/ road rash, I'll have plenty of opportunity to view things from a patient's perspective!


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I would consider going through Maryland and Delaware and taking the Lewis DE/Cape May NJ ferry. Riding through all of S. Jersey is great roads, no traffic, and no hills. I would head towards the bridge at Burlington NJ/Bristol PA and go across there. That puts you near RT 95/RT 13/RT 1/PA Turnpike and head west following the roads along the PA Tpk.


----------

